# SKS Raceblade Long vs. Crud Roadracer Mk. II



## nordy643 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi,

I've been doing a lot of searching for reviews on the 2 fender sets; I am looking at these 2 sets as I ride a 2012 CAAD10 (tektro brakes) and normally run 25mm tires on it. There are no regular fender mounts and the brakes don't have clearance anyway, so I am limited (or this is what I have concluded looking around) to these 2 sets for fenders that provide decent clearance and fit the 25mm tires. So, that being said, has anyone used either/both of these fender sets on their bikes? I will be using these mostly for commuting, and where I live (the Bay Area, CA) when it does rain it usually isn't that bad. There would really be a thin film of water on the roads but nothing major. I wanted something that would provide coverage for my rear as well as some coverage for feet, and any drivetrain coverage that both seem to provide would be nice as well. 

If you have any other suggestions for different fenders that would fit my frame/tire sizes (I would also be willing to look at putting 23s if it would provide any benefit), or any ways to modify the Cruds or SKS to improve performance it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

nordy643 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been doing a lot of searching for reviews on the 2 fender sets; I am looking at these 2 sets as I ride a 2012 CAAD10 (tektro brakes) and normally run 25mm tires on it. There are no regular fender mounts and the brakes don't have clearance anyway, so I am limited (or this is what I have concluded looking around) to these 2 sets for fenders that provide decent clearance and fit the 25mm tires. So, that being said, has anyone used either/both of these fender sets on their bikes? I will be using these mostly for commuting, and where I live (the Bay Area, CA) when it does rain it usually isn't that bad. There would really be a thin film of water on the roads but nothing major. I wanted something that would provide coverage for my rear as well as some coverage for feet, and any drivetrain coverage that both seem to provide would be nice as well.
> 
> If you have any other suggestions for different fenders that would fit my frame/tire sizes (I would also be willing to look at putting 23s if it would provide any benefit), or any ways to modify the Cruds or SKS to improve performance it would be greatly appreciated.


The Cruds work, but they rub a lot and aren't super durable. Never used SKS, but have used the equivalent Planet Bike fenders. They're a little more sturdy but don't offer full coverage, meaning you have to care for your bike more.


----------

